# Delaware



## Lance (Dec 21, 2003)

anyone teach in Dover area?

thanks!


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Dec 21, 2003)

Lance,

How about North Wilmington? Not too far away by Route 1!  

I live North of the City of Wilmington, just below Claymont.

Along with my Tang Soo Do Studies (I'm a Brown/Red Belt), I've also started studying Modern Arnis under Guro Chad Dulin and the WMAA.

Drop me a line if you can make it up this way sometime!

Yours in the Arts,

Andy Goodwin


----------



## Lance (Dec 21, 2003)

do you have a link?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lance _
> *do you have a link? *




This is Sal's Website, he hosts seminars and camps' with Chad.
CebuWest



This is their parent organization in Modern Arnis
WMAA

And I am not sure of Chad's personal Page. Sorry Chad. I know his name here is dearnis.com yet the page is just a "coming soon".
:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah; the page has been an indefinate work in progress.  

Lance, PM me here and I'll get in touch with you.  I teach sevral places in Delawae as time permits.

Chad


----------

